# Diesel Fuel Fundamentals



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

After sharing this in the Gearhead section, I was asked to provide this to the rest of the forum. 

https://www.amsoil.com/dealer/lit/Diesel_Fuel_Fundamentals.pdf

The above link is an AMSOIL training document for AMSOIL dealers on the topic of Diesel Fuels. Those of you who are new to diesel fuels will learn quite a bit from it as it has some great information. Of course, you will find a plug for AMSOIL products on the very last page, but you're free to ignore it should you choose to. The content is, of course, open for discussion. 

The article should give you a better understanding of diesel fuels so you could understand how your engine works and why it may behave the way it does at times. In addition, it will discuss diesel fuel additives and what they do. Let me know if you have any questions for me to answer.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you Xtreme for rendering this service to our diesel brethren.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very interesting, thanks for posting this! (I should try to get over to the gearhead section once in a while lol)


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Starts off poorly,,,, has a picture of a Ford!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Love me some fords


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Interesting info. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cabaniss (Dec 27, 2014)

Terrific discussion of Diesel fuel. I had a vague idea, but this paper clarifies all of my questions.

Thanks for posting.


----------

